# Community > Resource Library >  Anyone Know how to stain antlers???

## 6.5x55 Mad

Hi guys,
 I have an old 11 point red that my dad and I shot a long time ago and its been in the sun and has basically been bleached. There is hardly anymore brown on it and i would like to get it back to its former glory. Does anyone know a nice easy method of restaining heads and would be keen to share a little knowledge on the subject???
 I also have a 36" and a 34" billy i would like to stain up so i can mount them on my wall.
If any one could help on the matter i would be very appreciative. i will try and post a few photos of the process as i go.
Thanks 
6.5 Mad

----------


## Spudattack

Get my wife to put them through the wash with one of her scarves, she knows how to stain some shit! :Thumbsup: 

I have heard that brown shoe polish works but have never tried it so don't take my word for it!

Hopefully someone else can give you a more definative answer!

----------


## 6.5x55 Mad

> Get my wife to put them through the wash with one of her scarves, she knows how to stain some shit!
> 
> I have heard that brown shoe polish works but have never tried it so don't take my word for it!


Ha yeah i was good at it too in my younger days. I learnt not to was my DPM's with my whites while on basic training a few of us ended up running around with pink shirts and PT socks for a couple of months... nancee boy's i think we were called by our RSM :XD:  
If no one else ha any ideas i might try the shoe polish onsome of the smaller goat heads for a start
Cheers

----------


## Dougie

I've heard the nugget trick too. Not tried it though, I like my head au-naturale  :Wink:

----------


## Raging Bull

Potassium Permanganate - your local pharmacy should have some.

Youtube/google should have some how to videos for you, just search 'Potassium Permanganate antlers'.

You will need sandpaper and a brush.

----------


## Rushy

Rub it on some trees. That is what the deer do.

----------


## veitnamcam

If it was nice and dark for a start not a velvety try some oil on it first before resorting to stain.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## camo

Link from FnH but a good post on what to do

http://www.fishnhunt.co.nz/forum/YaB...num=1234262688

----------


## 6.5x55 Mad

awesome cheers guys. It was dark 16-18yrs ago but then its been sitting underneith a sky light in dads then my shed. I want to give it back to the old boy so it can grace his walls again, as now i have a nice big 10 to put in its place i shot last year. so i'm mounting  it on a sheild and he can put it up as a reminder of an awesome day we had.

----------


## Dundee

Try polyurethene I did one after we did our interior walls of our lockwood bit of the house it came up great and its cheapish :Wink: 

I will remove my hats off the rack and pot a photo soon.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Rushy

Solid antler Dundee

----------


## SiB

naturally we're saying nothing about your choices in head attire. Red beret totally OK but the rest . . . . .  lol
Please reassure us you don't go out wearing one of those hats and a pair of white shoes . . . . . . .

----------


## Dundee

There is 3 in there that I wouldn't wear SiB all three are from Mrs D's late grandparents,theres even a tweed that El B would like.

White shoes out of the equation I live in gummies :Grin:

----------


## Gutshot

Went to 4 chemists and a horticulture center in west Auckland, Where do I find potassium Pomanganate?

----------


## Dougie

> Went to 4 chemists and a horticulture center in west Auckland, Where do I find potassium Pomanganate?


Raid the cupboard of a thrid form science class. Seriously..it'll be in there!

----------


## Scouser

> Went to 4 chemists and a horticulture center in west Auckland, Where do I find potassium Pomanganate?


In your nearest 'P lab'?.....errm not that i would know anything about that stuff!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dead is better

That's just condy's crystals eh. It reacts quite violently when mixed with certain other household chemicals so be careful with it.

----------

